# aborting a make install operation



## maroxe (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,
I tried to install form ports a heavy software, it took lot of time. I coouldn't wait it to finish installing all the dependecies, so i aborted the operation, and used pkg_add instead.
How can i clean the mess?


----------



## klanger (Jul 18, 2010)

```
make clean distclean
```
? 

for that port folder...


----------



## maroxe (Jul 18, 2010)

ok thanks.
Another question: is possible to deinstall a package installed from pkg_add by make deinstall(and vice versa)?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 18, 2010)

maroxe said:
			
		

> ok thanks.
> Another question: is possible to deinstall a package installed from pkg_add by make deinstall(and vice versa)?



Yes.  In fact, make deinstall just runs pkg_delete.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 18, 2010)

that's clear now


----------

